# Your city's most bohemian areas



## Jaeger

*Hockley Village, Nottingham*

http://www.hockleyvillage.co.uk/

http://www.bbc.co.uk/nottingham/con..._close_up_on_hockley_jay_martin_feature.shtml










*Nottingham is a buzzing and vibrant city, with a real Bohemian flavour*


----------



## city_thing

the spliff fairy said:


> yep If you ever come to UK, you have to visit *Brighton*. Its everything thats good about London - cosmopolitan vibe, youthful populace, leftfield politics, buzzing nightlife and stucco buildings, all by the sea - but concentrated, and without the crime, litter, breakdowns and commuting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> I love Brighton, I've had some brilliant weekends down there. Manchester's awesome as well, the music history of the city is enough to make me want to live there. Plus Canal st is a tonne of fun.
> 
> Jaeger, you're making me miss the UK even more now. I miss having benders in Shoreditch and recoveries on Brighton beach. God I love the UK.


----------



## White Shadows

Great pics!!! 
:rofl:


----------



## White Shadows

Palermo Soho - Buenos Aires - Argentina










































































































































www.akworld.net
www.buenosairesenimagen.com.ar
www.palermoviejo.com
www.palermonline.com.ar


----------



## Jaeger

city_thing said:


> Jaeger, you're making me miss the UK even more now. I miss having benders in Shoreditch and recoveries on Brighton beach. God I love the UK.


Hopefully we will see you soon, possibly after the credit cruch city_thing. :wink2:

Great pics of Palermo Soho White Shadows kay:


----------



## Jaeger

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lawrence Donegan, San Francisco, June 2002
> 
> Cities gain bohemian boom
> 
> It's bohemians and gays that make a town rich, not shopping malls, says a controversial US academic
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2002/jun/16/communities.research
> 
> Shut down the economic development agency, knock down the shopping malls and conference centres, and welcome immigrants with open arms - according to an American professor, British cities that want to prosper need a happening music scene, tax breaks for bohemians and thriving gay and ethnic communities.
> 
> Professor Richard Florida's ideas are revolutionising the thinking of America's civic leaders who pay $10,000 to hear the author of the bestseller, The Rise of the Creative Class, tell them to junk their old strategies.
> 
> 'My message is simple. Without diversity, without weirdness, without difference, without tolerance, a city will die,' he says.
> 
> 'Cities don't need shopping malls and convention centres to be economically successful, they need eccentric people who will attract the economically and technologically creative people upon whom economic success depends.'
> 
> Florida's thesis is based on what he calls the 'creative class' - computer engineers, entrepreneurs, and scientists. This class now accounts for 30 per cent of the workforce in the US - double what it was 20 years ago.
> 
> Traditional economic theories suggest workers settle in the cities offering the highest pay, but Florida believes that the creative classes have different motives for choosing where to live.
> 
> Focus groups and research in key American cities show people 'want diversity and an exciting environment, a street-level music scene and a place that is teeming with different kinds of people'.
> 
> Florida has developed a 'bohemian index' and 'gay index'. Using census information, they measure the presence of both groups within any given city.
> 
> Communities that have a higher percentage of both, such as San Francisco and Austin, Texas, are also likely to attract the most 'creative class' workers.
> 
> 'Take Minneapolis, which has long been a centre of musical innovation. Prince, Bob Mould, Jimmy Jam and Terry Lewis and the Twin Cities Gay Men's Chorus are far more important to that area economically than any new shopping mall or convention centre.'
> 
> Some American cities have laws that deny gay people the right to stay in public housing. 'There are also cities which say we don't want music clubs open late at night; we don't want bike lanes. What these cities are learning to their cost is that the creative classes are saying "thanks, but no thanks" when asked if they want to work there.'
> 
> Academic opinion about Florida's work is divided, with some, such as Harvard professor Edward Glasser, agreeing that the creative class is important to a city's economic wellbeing. '[But] I don't know if anyone has shown that tolerance is or isn't detrimental to city growth.'
> 
> Others point out that there are cities with low numbers of 'creative class' workers, such as Las Vegas, which are also among the fastest growing. Critics argue that social diversity is way behind factors such as world-class centres of education.
> 
> Florida's work, however, received a boost recently in a study in Austin, Texas, which examined the claims of competing theories for the city's 10-year economic boom. Robert Cushing, a retired sociologist, said the creative class theory provided the most plausible explanation for Austin's transformation.
> 
> 'When you hear about cities that have gays or bohos, it doesn't sound scientific. It sounds gimmicky. I started the exercise very sceptically, but I was astonished by the results,' Cushing said.
> 
> *


----------



## Kensingtonian

^^ nice find. Richard Florida is a professor at the University of Toronto. he has some controversial ideas, but there's definitely some truth to what that article says.


----------



## philadweller

"LOVED brighton when i was there. i actually liked it better than london. i was so impressed that a small city could be so vibrant. canada and the u.s. have some amazing big cities, but the small cities, for the most part, just plain suck."

Quebec City, Boston, Savannah, New Orleans, Madison, South Beach and Portland are all small cities. I would not say that they suck. What a mean thing to say.

Philadelphia is very bohemian for a giant US city.


----------



## Kensingtonian

philadweller said:


> Quebec City, Boston, Savannah, New Orleans, Madison, South Beach and Portland are all small cities. I would not say that they suck. What a mean thing to say.




i guess you and i have different definitions of small city. out of those you listed, i would consider only savannah and madison small. 

brighton only has 160 000 people, so i was thinking of cities closer to that size. most cities that size in canada and the u.s. have a tiny downtown with only a few people out on the street, surrounded by ugly sprawl. obviously there are exceptions, but most of the places that size that i've been to are like that.

i realize brighton is a tourist town, so the best comparison i can think of is niagara falls. there's no comparison - brighton kicks niagara falls' ass

most of those places you mentioned seem pretty great, but i'd call most of them medium sized. i doubt boston is small by anyone's definition.
been to quebec city and it's awesome. really want to go to boston and new orleans.


----------



## spongeg

for vancouver - i would guess Main street/Mt Pleasant

quite boring looking in comparison


----------



## Jaeger

philadweller said:


> Quebec City, Boston, Savannah, New Orleans, Madison, South Beach and Portland are all small cities. I would not say that they suck. What a mean thing to say.
> 
> Philadelphia is very bohemian for a giant US city.


Hello Philadweller 

Philly is a cool city, feel free to post some Bohemian Philly or Florida Pics 


Nice work spongeg, glad to see Vancouver represented. kay:


As for small towns, even some villages can be very vibrant and bohemian, for instance Hebden Bridge in Yorkshire, a rural village with a large gay and alternative community, tiny Hay on Wye with it's numerous book shops and literary festival, and Newquay in Cornwall home to Britain's surfing community, to name but three.

*

http://www.hebdenbridge.co.uk/news/news05/31.html

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2001/jul/29/theobserver.uknews2

Hebden Bridge










Nearby in the village of Heptonstall, not far from where Ted Hughes was born and raised ( Mytholmroyd), is the Grave of his late wife Sylvia Plath.























































Also on the moors not far from Hebden Bridge, is set the equally toxic love between Heathcliff and Cathy














































Hay on Wye

Hay Festival - http://www.hayfestival.com/














































Newquay in Cornwall, Britain's Surf Capital
































































*


----------



## plcmat

philadweller said:


> "LOVED brighton when i was there. i actually liked it better than london. i was so impressed that a small city could be so vibrant. canada and the u.s. have some amazing big cities, but the small cities, for the most part, just plain suck."
> 
> Quebec City, Boston, Savannah, New Orleans, Madison, South Beach and Portland are all small cities. I would not say that they suck. What a mean thing to say.
> 
> Philadelphia is very bohemian for a giant US city.


Boston metro and Philadelphia metro are very similar in population - metro Boston has 4.5M people. NOT a small city.

Portland Maine or Oregon?


----------



## Taller Better

The pics are lovely!


----------



## Jaeger

Taller said:


> The pics are lovely!


Cheers Taller, Better :cheers: kay:



plcmat said:


> Boston metro and Philadelphia metro are very similar in population - metro Boston has 4.5M people. NOT a small city.


Philadweller used to live in Boston Mass, and although cold I believe it's one of his favourite cities. I am sure he will tell you more himself. Unless of course he meant the small Lincolnshire Market Town here in England :lol:


----------



## WeimieLvr

*Atlanta - Little Five Points*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/529731865/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/529731965/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rwr/290112578/in/set-72157594362607297/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/rwr/290054323/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/529731919/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/djenigma/165034915/ 

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/amberlrhea/250548173/in/set-72157594296289149/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/kokakoura/1714448421/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pjchmiel/246289802/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2967012936/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/pjchmiel/246289424/in/photostream/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/okiboi/452766366/ 










http://www.flickr.com/photos/criminalrecords_auroracoffee/525230157/in/set-72157600297304964/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/amberlrhea/250535193/in/set-72157594296289149/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/apprehensivedoe/197351874/ http://www.flickr.com/photos/amberlrhea/250543881/in/set-72157594296289149/


----------



## philadweller

Jaeger, yes I absolutely love Boston. I liked it better in the early 1990's when it had more gritty flavor and gay life though. Newbury street used to have thrift stores and cheap eats. Now it is the Madison Avenue of Boston. Cambridge, Allston and Jamaica Plain are still bohemian. 

Any US city not in the top 10 would be considered small by my standards, especially since most big cities are nothing but suburbs on steroids. Boston is (around) the 23rd largest in the US whereas Philly is the 6th. I don't care about the metro population I am going by city proper. For a small city Boston has an incredible amount of attributes and assets...more than many cities twice its size in this country. Phoenix is number 5 but lacks the vibrancy of cities even much smaller like Providence.

"Boston metro and Philadelphia metro are very similar in population - metro Boston has 4.5M people. NOT a small city.

"Portland Maine or Oregon?" Either one I suppose but I was referring to Portland, Oregon which is probably the most bohemian city on the west coast. SF used t be in the 1960s and 1970s. Big corporations have diminished the bohemian vibe but Berkeley across the bay is still Kicking. Haight Ashbury has become a "hippie" tourist trap.


----------



## philadweller

Some bohemian Philly.


----------



## philadweller

I think Montreal is very bohemian too. The richer and more conservative the city, the less artsy and bohemian. Bohemians are known for making something out of nothing and don't have a lot of money for renting. The Upper East Side of New York is so not bohemian.


----------



## kids

I think its the opposite of that actually, IMO its fashionable, _middle class_, "poverty porn" FWoABP. At least here in Britain it is. Note the most "Bohemian" places being the most affluent (London, Brighton.) Its like.. new age pseudo regression.


----------



## Jaeger

philadweller said:


> I think Montreal is very bohemian too. The richer and more conservative the city, the less artsy and bohemian. Bohemians are known for making something out of nothing and don't have a lot of money for renting. The Upper East Side of New York is so not bohemian.


Great pics of Atlanta WeimieLvr kay:, and Great pics as always of Philly Philladweller kay: 

Bohemian areas often seem to change from generation to generation, partly due to gentrification and the sudden interest of real estate agents, who tend to start off by describing such areas as edgy.

New York's famous Bohemian districts have traditionally been the likes of Greenwich Village, East Village and Chelsea in Manhattan, but these areas have seen prices rocket, and subsequently over the last decade parts of Brooklyn such as Park Slope and other such areas have seen a bohemian influx. Other areas such as New York's Meat packing districts has also seen radical change, as have areas such as Harlem.

http://www.utne.com/2008-09-01/Arts/Bohemia-in-Brooklyn.aspx

London's Bohemian areas have also moved, but to the East End and areas such as Hoxton, Shoreditch, Smithfield etc. Again this has mainly been due to the increased real estate prices within parts of the city and subsequent gentrification. 

Philly is a very bohemian city, with it's strong music and artistic scene, as well as being a very tolerant city and diverse city. 

I also quite like Manchester's Northern Quarter, and again the city has a strong musical, cultural and artistic identity.


----------



## Kensingtonian

when i was in london last year everyone was talking about Shoreditch and Brixton being the new areas to go to. i went to shoreditch during the day and there wasn't a whole lot going on out on the street (probably picks up at night?) but i went to this bar/cafe and it was one of the best finds while i was there. was supposed to have a night out in brixton, but never got around to it.


----------



## tayser

Melbourne City - any number of lanes, too many to count.

Suburbs: Fitzroy = numero uno, followed by Collingwood, St. Kilda, St. Kilda East/Balaclava, Prahran, Windsor and Richmond.


----------



## Jaeger

Kensingtonian said:


> when i was in london last year everyone was talking about Shoreditch and Brixton being the new areas to go to. i went to shoreditch during the day and there wasn't a whole lot going on out on the street (probably picks up at night?) but i went to this bar/cafe and it was one of the best finds while i was there. was supposed to have a night out in brixton, but never got around to it.


These areas aren't tourists traps like Camden or Portobello Road, they have art galleries and a bohemian scene reflected in emerging shops, cafe's and bars/clubs. Many people think areas such as Camden have actually been radically changed, some would even say spoilt by the arrival of mass tourism.

Hoxton Square is probably the most developed of the East End Bohemian areas in terms of a bohemian cafe/bar, restaurant, clubs and art gallery scene.

Brick Lane, which is in Bethnal Green between Whiechapel and Shoreditch, with it's multitude of ethnic eateries, shops and different cultures, is worth a visit if you enjoy multi-cultural diversity.

As for Brixton, it is undergoing some gentrification, and has always been an interesting area with it's Afro-Carribean community, it is home to the Brixton Academy and a number of Nightclubs, as well as some famous streets such as Electric Avenue, made famous by the Eddie Grant song. Again it's not really a tourist destination, and I certainly wouldn't reccommend hanging around Coldharbour Lane of a night. However Brixton has changed a great deal since the famous riots of the 1980's and in terms of gentrification some now see it as the new Notting Hill (although these peoPle tend to be real estate agents :lol: ) Brixton is probably the nearest thing London has to New York's famous Afro-American areas, it is however still a relatively poor area, with crime and social problems.

An interesting article about Brixton - http://www.guardian.co.uk/theobserver/2005/apr/22/features.magazine7

* Why any one would want to rock down to Electric Avenue is beyond most people*
































































*Brixton Academy*
























































*More Brixton Pics  *


----------



## bigbossman

^^ hoxton is in north london not east london jaegar... 

and talking of hoxton the locals have been fighting the gentifiers for years, hackney council set up Shoreditch Our Way (ShOW) which buys up vacant local properties and keeps them out of the reach of greedy developers... as local people still heavily out number the arty types, i think hoxton may have run it's course in terms of growth...

For me camden isn't what it claims to be, in reality take away the shiney part and it's really one of the poorest parts of the UK, it bit like brixton but with loads of random tourists added in. The back streets of camden town are unbelievably dodgy... drugs are easy to come by though...

good for a night out of course though!!

New cross and deptford are supposed to be upcoming in London, i'll believe it when i don't see groups of police chasing gangs of pirate DVD salesmen down the high street!


----------



## the spliff fairy

Hoxton and Brick Lane are sleepy during the day, but pick up unbelievably at night - especially weekends. On market day in Whitechapel/Brick Lane (every Sunday), when 7 markets converge into the area the place is hopping with hundreds of thousands of fashionistas, artists, freaks, tourists and locals.


----------



## gappa

tayser said:


> Melbourne City - any number of lanes, too many to count.
> 
> Suburbs: Fitzroy = numero uno, followed by Collingwood, St. Kilda, St. Kilda East/Balaclava, Prahran, Windsor and Richmond.


Also Northcote.


----------



## waccamatt

Here in Columbia, Five Points is our Bohemian area:
































































St Patrick's Day


----------



## Jaeger

bigbossman said:


> ^^ hoxton is in north london not east london jaegar...
> 
> and talking of hoxton the locals have been fighting the gentifiers for years, hackney council set up Shoreditch Our Way (ShOW) which buys up vacant local properties and keeps them out of the reach of greedy developers... as local people still heavily out number the arty types, i think hoxton may have run it's course in terms of growth...
> 
> For me camden isn't what it claims to be, in reality take away the shiney part and it's really one of the poorest parts of the UK, it bit like brixton but with loads of random tourists added in. The back streets of camden town are unbelievably dodgy... drugs are easy to come by though...
> 
> good for a night out of course though!!
> 
> New cross and deptford are supposed to be upcoming in London, i'll believe it when i don't see groups of police chasing gangs of pirate DVD salesmen down the high street!


Hoxton has both E2 and N1 Postcodes and straddles East and North London. It is hardly Finchley, Hoxton borders Shoreditch. Indeed Hoxton has been historically part of the Metropolitan Borough of Shoreditch rather than Hackney.

Perhaps in Esate Agent language it's North London, but it seems to me to share an affinity with the East End. I suspect it's more North London to you, because you are an Arsenal fan rather than West Ham.

As for New Cross and Deptford I have never heard anyone describe them as Bohemian, which is the basis of this thread, whilst property prices in Camden Town are not cheap. There are some very expensive Georgian and Regency town houses.

Most bohemian areas tend to be poorer areas often with higher crime rates, and there is a distinct difference between bohemanism and middle class gentrification.

Usualy when an area is gentrified, the Bohemian community move elsewhere.

Areas like Hoxton face gentrification anyway and the bohemian community is mainly centered around Hoxton Square, with it's restaurants, cafe/bars and a new cultural emphasis, indeed this community has helped add colour to the area and has helped attract investment in to an area which was previously often overlooked.

London is a big cosmopolitan city and is subject to such constant change and diversity and there is a new emphasis on regenerating neglected parts of the city such as Stratford and other East End areas, which face massive change with the 2012 Olympics. The Olympics may also act as a catalyst for yet greater change still, with improved transport links to the East of the city.






:l)


----------



## Jaeger

Great pics of five points Columbia Waccamat kay:


----------



## Cherguevara

Jaeger said:


> Hoxton has both E2 and N1 Postcodes and straddles East and North London. It is hardly Finchley, Hoxton borders Shoreditch. Perhaps in Esate Agent language it's North London, but it seems to me to share an affinity with the East End. I suspect it's more North London to you, because you are an Arsenal fan rather than West Ham.
> 
> As for New Cross and Deptford I have never heard anyone describe them as Bohemian, which is the basis of this thread, whilst property prices in Camden Town are not cheap. There are some very expensive Georgian and Regency town houses.


I'd say Hoxton was East London. It may have an Islington post code but it feels much more like an extension of Shoreditch/Hackney. If you had to put a boundary on it I'd say that south of Regents canal is East London. Anyway Haggerston is much cooler.

When I lived in Deptford (well the no man's land between Deptford, New Cross, Brockley and Lewisham) it felt quite bohemian. Indeed it was bohemian in the traditional sense that it was populated by the poor and creative/artistic people unlike the more yuppified Hoxton/Shoreditch/Hackney area I now live in. It was a great place to live when I had no responsibilities or money.


----------



## DiggerD21

*Hamburg:* Schanzenviertel, Ottensen, St.Pauli, part of St.Georg


*Schanzenviertel, famous for alternative lifestyles, anarchist riots, cafès and bars and some nightlife.*

central street of Schanzenviertel, called the "piazza", full of bars (especially portuguese ones)

















Just across the street is a ruin of a theatre, used as a cultural centre of the anarchist scene.

















Freeclimbing in a backyard of a housing block in Schanzenviertel










*Ottensen. Another district full of cafés, restaurants, bars and lots of artsy people and anarchists.*

















At the beach of the elbe river. Many people living in nearby Ottensen like to hang out here in summer.

























Anarchists obviously like to live in communities full of old construction site trailers.










*St.Pauli, THE nightlife district in hamburg (and also the most touristy one). Everything is here: sex-business, profane theatres, tons of bars, music clubs and discos etc.*

Hafenstraße, the buildings were once occupied by the anarchist scene. Now many of the houses are administered by self-sufficient cooperatives

















Reeperbahn, the central street of St.Pauli. Actually its more about party, sex-tourism, gambling and commercial theatre than bohemian arts here, and during the day nothing is going on. But more bohemian style streets like the Hafenstraße are just round the corner.

















Große Freiheit, the other very important street in Hamburg's Nightlife. The Beatles played here before becoming famous









Beatles Square at the entrance to the street Große Freiheit










*St.Georg, the district right east of the central station. Known for drug abuse, drug-addict prostitution, shabby sex-cinemas, but also for its gay-scene, cafès and bars.*

The area around the street Lange Reihe is the centre of gay culture in Hamburg and offers lots of possibilities for going out.


----------



## bigbossman

Jaeger said:


> Hoxton has both E2 and N1 Postcodes and straddles East and North London. It is hardly Finchley, Hoxton borders Shoreditch. Indeed Hoxton has been historically part of the Metropolitan Borough of Shoreditch rather than Hackney.


I know this but that means nothing, lots of former metropolitan boroughs straddled more than one postal district... 



> Perhaps in Esate Agent language it's North London, but it seems to me to share an affinity with the East End. I suspect it's more North London to you, because you are an Arsenal fan rather than West Ham.


i agree it does have a lot in common with the traditional east end, which is Finsbury, Shoreditch, Poplar, Bethal green and stepney... The fact is finsbury is in the southern part of islington, and the traditional east end stretches deep across the city it's *more* than a geographical term really

I disagree with your arsenal/west ham point, The inner east end has always had closer links to arsenal than West ham, because arsenal are the closest club, areas like hoxton, shoreditch, bethnal green, hackney (although not in the "east end") were and still are very much arsenal supporting areas... So that has no baring on it what so ever



> As for New Cross and Deptford I have never heard anyone describe them as Bohemian, which is the basis of this thread, whilst property prices in Camden Town are not cheap. There are some very expensive Georgian and Regency town houses.)


see post by cheguevara



> Most bohemian areas tend to be poorer areas often with higher crime rates, and there is a distinct difference between bohemanism and middle class gentrification.
> 
> Usualy when an area is gentrified, the Bohemian community move elsewhere.


Fair enough, i misinterpreted... if that is the case then most of London could be classed as bohemian...



> Areas like Hoxton face gentrification anyway and the bohemian community is mainly centered around Hoxton Square, with it's restaurants, cafe/bars and a new cultural emphasis, indeed this community has helped add colour to the area and has helped attract investment in to an area which was previously often overlooked.


to be fair the parts of hoxton i know people are along the new north road and that has definately not been touched yet...



> London is a big cosmopolitan city and is subject to such constant change and diversity and there is a new emphasis on regenerating neglected parts of the city such as Stratford and other East End areas, which face massive change with the 2012 Olympics. The Olympics may also act as a catalyst for yet greater change still, with improved transport links to the East of the city.)


Stratford isn't in the East end... the east end stops at the river lea

In my opinion there onto a hiding to nothing in stratford... it's a bit like, so called gentrified islington, which is englands 6th poorest borough, good transport links, lost of investment, and a bohemian image, doesn't really change the lives of the poor people, it just creates a nice image in islington's case and distorts the statistics...

has canary wharf changed the lives of people in tower hamlets??? it's still poorest borough in London...



Cherguevara said:


> I'd say Hoxton was East London. It may have an Islington post code but it feels much more like an extension of Shoreditch/Hackney. If you had to put a boundary on it I'd say that south of Regents canal is East London. Anyway Haggerston is much cooler.


I have friends in Hoxton and they get riled when people say they live in East London, hoxton is everywhere bounded by the canal, kingsland road, old street and city road... all north London, post codes play an important role in this

The places people think are hoxton east of the kingsland road are haggerston in my humble opinion... although hoxton square is on the west

cargo is a good night club round there but i'd class it as more shoreditch



> When I lived in Deptford (well the no man's land between Deptford, New Cross, Brockley and Lewisham) it felt quite bohemian. Indeed it was bohemian in the traditional sense that it was populated by the poor and creative/artistic people unlike the more yuppified Hoxton/Shoreditch/Hackney area I now live in. It was a great place to live when I had no responsibilities or money.


Agree, with goldsmith college, UL there as well, you have a big student population, and the venue night club really is a sight....


----------



## Jaeger

bigbossman said:


> I know this but that means nothing, lots of former metropolitan boroughs straddled more than one postal district...
> 
> 
> 
> i agree it does have a lot in common with the traditional east end, which is Finsbury, Shoreditch, Poplar, Bethal green and stepney... The fact is finsbury is in the southern part of islington, and the traditional east end stretches deep across the city it's *more* than a geographical term really
> 
> I disagree with your arsenal/west ham point, The inner east end has always had closer links to arsenal than West ham, because arsenal are the closest club, areas like hoxton, shoreditch, bethnal green, hackney (although not in the "east end") were and still are very much arsenal supporting areas... So that has no baring on it what so ever
> 
> 
> 
> see post by cheguevara
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough, i misinterpreted... if that is the case then most of London could be classed as bohemian...
> 
> 
> 
> to be fair the parts of hoxton i know people are along the new north road and that has definately not been touched yet...
> 
> 
> 
> Stratford isn't in the East end... the east end stops at the river lea
> 
> In my opinion there onto a hiding to nothing in stratford... it's a bit like, so called gentrified islington, which is englands 6th poorest borough, good transport links, lost of investment, and a bohemian image, doesn't really change the lives of the poor people, it just creates a nice image in islington's case and distorts the statistics...
> 
> has canary wharf changed the lives of people in tower hamlets??? it's still poorest borough in London...
> 
> 
> 
> I have friends in Hoxton and they get riled when people say they live in East London, hoxton is everywhere bounded by the canal, kingsland road, old street and city road... all north London, post codes play an important role in this.
> 
> 
> The places people think are hoxton east of the kingsland road are haggerston in my humble opinion... although hoxton square is on the west
> 
> cargo is a good night club round there but i'd class it as more shoreditch
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, with goldsmith college, UL there as well, you have a big student population, and the venue night club really is a sight....


I am not been draswn in to some pointless discussion about whether Hoxton is North or East London, it's not what this thread is about, nor are most people even interested, and to be honest I couldn't give a toss.

However a couple of points -

Hoxton and Shoreditch are often deliberately or unwittingly conflated. The two districts have a historical link as part of the same manor, and in the 19th century both formed part of the Metropolitan Borough of Shoreditch. This was subsumed into the London Borough of Hackney in 1965, but old street signs bearing the name still occur throughout the area.

Kingsland Road is E2 - http://www.londononline.co.uk/area/Kingsland_Road_E2/

Stratford is part of the East London Borough of Newham, and is E15, and I am sure the olympics will effect large swathes of East London beyond Stratford.

Oh and Iam sure Hackney has it's share of Tottenham Fans as well as Arsenal fans.



> *Bohemiam* - A descriptive term for a stereotypical way of life for artists and intellectuals. According to the stereotype, bohemians live in material poverty because they prefer their art or their learning to lesser goods; they are also unconventional in habits and dress, and sometimes in morals.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bohemianism



> *Gentrification* - The process of renewal and rebuilding accompanying the influx of middle-class or affluent people into deteriorating areas that often displaces poorer residents





> One of the ironies of these once bohemian communities is their tendency towards rapid gentrification and the commercialization and decay of the bohemian culture that provided the initial attractive character of the community





> *Artists, bohemians, hipsters*
> 
> The method by which an urban "artist colony" is transformed into an affluent neighborhood has been well documented for many years. Artists and subcultural students (later nicknamed "hipsters", but also including the hippies of earlier years) often seek out devaluated urban neighborhoods for their low prices, central location and for their sense of authenticity or "grit". As the bohemian character of the area grows, it appeals "not only to committed participants but also to sporadic consumers"; eventually, those "sporadic" consumers edge out the earlier arrivals. Christopher Mele described the process with hippies in New York City's East Village in the 1960s:
> 
> By the early 1960s, the Beats' enclave of Greenwich Village had been... commercialized by middle-class onlookers... Between 1964 and 1968, dozens of specialty shops that catered to the hippies had opened along St. Mark's Place... In addition to students and hippies, the neighborhood's countercultural atmosphere attracted copywriters, editorial workers, fashion designers, and commercial artists... Although the youthful movement criticized middle-class values and lifestyles, its members, nonetheless, were of largely middle-class origin living in one of the poorest working-class districts in the city.
> 
> Through the 1960s and 1970s, lofts in SoHo were converted en masse to housing for artists, hippies, (and their followers, the hipsters) and others. As those neighborhoods continued to escalate in price and social status, the artists moved on to Park Slope, Brooklyn and Hoboken, New Jersey, and today to Williamsburg, Brooklyn. Emerging areas where hipsters are being displaced to run along the BMT Canarsie Line and IND Crosstown Line of the New York City Subway system due in large part to their proximity to Williamsburg. Similar gentrification patterns have been evident through the 1990s and 2000s in the East Village and now the Lower East Side of New York City, driving out dozens of theaters and performance art spaces such as Collective:Unconscious, Surf Reality, House of Candles, Piano's (Theater), The Present Company.
> 
> Similar examples can be found in many cities around the world with large numbers of jobs in media, fashion, and other creative trades.


Whilst Gentrification may be encouraged in areas where artists and intellectuals gather, boheman activity within an area is not gentrification in itself, and the two should not be confused.


----------



## Taller Better

Some very cool areas shown, so keep them coming! I never have been able to understand people who simply
"don't get" the concept of bohemian areas. Boggles my mind that people might want every single neighbourhood
spruced up, bleached and gentrified to death.


----------



## bigbossman

Jaeger said:


> Stratford is part of the East London Borough of Newham, and is E15, and I am sure the olympics will effect large swathes of East London beyond Stratford.
> 
> Oh and Iam sure Hackney has it's share of Tottenham Fans as well as Arsenal fans.


1. i never said kingsland road wasn't e2, i said it was the boundary of Hoxton...

2. The east end and east london are different

3. yeah hackney is a arsenal/tottenham area no doubt at all.. more arsenal, but tottenham have a big pressence... similar to wood green or edmonton but the other way...

4. Based on the definitions Deptford is definately a bohemian area then, a lot of artists and students live around there... and also i'd say greenwich around the river and town centre(the poor part) is also, massive student population (university of Greenwich) and loads of quirky markets etc...


----------



## Jaeger

bigbossman said:


> 1. i never said kingsland road wasn't e2, i said it was the boundary of Hoxton...
> 
> 2. The east end and east london are different
> 
> 3. yeah hackney is a arsenal/tottenham area no doubt at all.. more arsenal, but tottenham have a big pressence... similar to wood green or edmonton but the other way...
> 
> 4. Based on the definitions Deptford is definately a bohemian area then, a lot of artists and students live around there... and also i'd say greenwich around the river and town centre(the poor part) is also, massive student population (university of Greenwich) and loads of quirky markets etc...



If only I cared whether Hoxton is now part of Shoreditch or Hackney or is East or North, life is just too short. :|

Nor am I going to worry about which football club has the larger support in Hackney or the difference between the East End and East London. :|

As for Deptford good look to the area and nearby Greenwich, feel free to post some pics 





:|


----------



## kids

i have warmed myself back to Manchester's northern quarter as i suppose it is in the poorer northern half, and it does have its fair share of decay amongst all the bohemianism. may post some pics in a bit.


----------



## Jaeger

Taller said:


> Some very cool areas shown, so keep them coming! I never have been able to understand people who simply
> "don't get" the concept of bohemian areas. Boggles my mind that people might want every single neighbourhood
> spruced up, bleached and gentrified to death.


Exactly, if only the rest of the forum had your common sense kay:


----------



## Jaeger

kids said:


> i have warmed myself back to Manchester's northern quarter as i suppose it is in the poorer northern half, and it does have its fair share of decay amongst all the bohemianism. may post some pics in a bit.


Look forward to seeing them


----------



## philadweller

It is sad when poor neglected areas get overgentrified and inhabited by rich people. San Francisco is a case study of this. Middle class artists make neighborhoods interesting. Rich people make those areas untouchable, sterile and banal. Some things should be left just the way that they are like 42nd street in NYC of the 1980s. That street was the spice of life for adults. Now it is a Disneyfied mall with little character.


----------



## Jaeger

philadweller said:


> It is sad when poor neglected areas get overgentrified and inhabited by rich people. San Francisco is a case study of this. Middle class artists make neighborhoods interesting. Rich people make those areas untouchable, sterile and banal. Some things should be left just the way that they are like 42nd street in NYC of the 1980s. That street was the spice of life for adults. Now it is a Disneyfied mall with little character.


Bohenanism is fine, and should not be confused with gentrification. The two are seperate issues. However I agree that poorly thought out gentrification can result in an area losing it's charachter and traditions.hno:


----------



## kids

okey dokey

first some pics of some of the residential blocks
































































the art scene





































shoPping



















indoor market called afflecks
































































i hung out there as a kid

general views














































done


----------



## Taller Better

^^ Nice pics, but what city is it?


----------



## the spliff fairy

that be Manchester


----------



## Taller Better

Thank you kindly! Some really unique photos there!


----------



## philadweller

Manchester allures me. I think it's reminscent of Philadelphia.


----------



## Streuth

tayser said:


> Melbourne City - any number of lanes, too many to count.
> 
> Suburbs: Fitzroy = numero uno, followed by Collingwood, St. Kilda, St. Kilda East/Balaclava, Prahran, Windsor and Richmond.





gappa said:


> Also Northcote.



Also Brunswick East, but Fitzroy is the epicentre.

Has Berlin been mentioned? The impression I got from my visit there was that it was like an endless Fitzroy.


----------



## waccamatt

Jaeger said:


> Great pics of five points Columbia Waccamat kay:


Thanks Jaeger.


----------



## DiggerD21

It's a pity that I can't find nice photos of Hamburg's "bohemian" areas. On the pictures I showed on the page before the feeling doesn't come across so well. I guess, most people visiting these areas are busy enjoying themselves instead of making Photos.  And apart of St.Pauli they are often not visited by tourists.

Regarding Berlin: Oh, so many bohemian areas to be mentioned. Most famous are: Prenzlauer Berg, Kreuzberg, Friedrichshain.


----------



## Kensingtonian

yeah, pictures of berlin would be great. seems like that city would be boho central.

and what about newer cities? like miami or houston. these cities are big enough that they must have some people drawn to the bohemian lifestyle, but detached houses and brand new condos are the opposite of where these people would want to live. do they just move somewhere else?

if anyone has pictures of a bohemian neighbourhood in a new city (even newer than toronto) that would be great.


----------



## Jaeger

waccamatt said:


> Thanks Jaeger.


kay:



Kids said:


> okey dokey
> 
> first some pics of some of the residential blocks


Great pics Kids kay:



Philadwellwer said:


> Manchester allures me. I think it's reminscent of Philadelphia.


You would like Manchester Philadweller. 



Kensingtonian said:


> yeah, pictures of berlin would be great. seems like that city would be boho central.


Some Berlin pics would be great. kay:


----------



## Snowy

Man, I've really got to get my arse up to Manchester sometime soon. Parts of it almost have a NY vibe about it, the old brick buildings with the fire escapes.


----------



## city_thing

DiggerD21 said:


> It's a pity that I can't find nice photos of Hamburg's "bohemian" areas. On the pictures I showed on the page before the feeling doesn't come across so well. I guess, most people visiting these areas are busy enjoying themselves instead of making Photos.  And apart of St.Pauli they are often not visited by tourists.
> 
> Regarding Berlin: Oh, so many bohemian areas to be mentioned. Most famous are: Prenzlauer Berg, Kreuzberg, Friedrichshain.


Berlin is easily my favourite city on Earth. It has to be the world's current Boheme capital. There were so many squats that became fantastic nightclubs at night, tonnes of student collectives and second hand stores/markets. Kreuzberg was great but I really loved Friedrichshain with it's old communist architecture. Prenslauer Berg was great too, though we only went there a few times, to some lesbian bar called 'The Sharon Stonewall' as I was traveling with a lesbian friend.

There's this gay squat in Friedrichshain that becomes a club at night called 'Rosis'. Easily the best club I've ever been to. Everyone was so cool and avant garde, no wankers dancing around shirtless high on drugs. 

http://www.rosis-berlin.de/

I would marry Berlin if I could.


----------



## kids

ta everyone.

There are some great pics of st. paulie in this thread from a few years a go - made me reeealllyyy wanna go

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=9778986


----------



## spongeg

all that hoxton talk made me think of... the hoxton whores


----------



## Jaeger

I thought the German forumers were going to post some Berlin or Hamburg pics ???

A couple of Hamburg's Speicherstadt Distict (warehouse district). 

Probably an example of regeneration and gentrification rather than out and out bohemanism, but still lovely. kay:


----------



## DiggerD21

Jaeger said:


> I thiught the German forumers were going to post some Berlin or Hamburg pics ???


You must have overlooked the pictures of Hamburg's districts Sternschanze, St.Pauli, St.Georg and Ottensen I have posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## Jaeger

DiggerD21 said:


> *Hamburg:* Schanzenviertel, Ottensen, St.Pauli, part of St.Georg
> 
> 
> *Schanzenviertel, famous for alternative lifestyles, anarchist riots, cafès and bars and some nightlife.*
> 
> central street of Schanzenviertel, called the "piazza", full of bars (especially portuguese ones)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just across the street is a ruin of a theatre, used as a cultural centre of the anarchist scene.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freeclimbing in a backyard of a housing block in Schanzenviertel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ottensen. Another district full of cafés, restaurants, bars and lots of artsy people and anarchists.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the beach of the elbe river. Many people living in nearby Ottensen like to hang out here in summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anarchists obviously like to live in communities full of old construction site trailers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *St.Pauli, THE nightlife district in hamburg (and also the most touristy one). Everything is here: sex-business, profane theatres, tons of bars, music clubs and discos etc.*
> 
> Hafenstraße, the buildings were once occupied by the anarchist scene. Now many of the houses are administered by self-sufficient cooperatives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reeperbahn, the central street of St.Pauli. Actually its more about party, sex-tourism, gambling and commercial theatre than bohemian arts here, and during the day nothing is going on. But more bohemian style streets like the Hafenstraße are just round the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Große Freiheit, the other very important street in Hamburg's Nightlife. The Beatles played here before becoming famous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beatles Square at the entrance to the street Große Freiheit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *St.Georg, the district right east of the central station. Known for drug abuse, drug-addict prostitution, shabby sex-cinemas, but also for its gay-scene, cafès and bars.*
> 
> The area around the street Lange Reihe is the centre of gay culture in Hamburg and offers lots of possibilities for going out.





DiggerD21 said:


> You must have overlooked the pictures of Hamburg's districts Sternschanze, St.Pauli, St.Georg and Ottensen I have posted earlier in this thread .


Found them , although I don't know how I missed them, perhaps it's because I have been a bit busy of late, still great pics. kay:


----------



## city_thing

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Christiania in Copenhagen. That alone would put most North American/European bohemian areas to shame. 



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freetown_Christiania
> 
> _Christiania, also known as Freetown Christiania (Danish: Fristaden Christiania) is a partially self-governing neighbourhood of about 850 residents, covering 34 hectares (85 acres) in the borough of Christianshavn in the Danish capital Copenhagen. Christiania has established semi-legal status as an independent community, but has been a source of controversy since its creation in a squatted military area in 1971. Its open cannabis trade was tolerated by authorities until 2004. Since then, measures for normalising the legal status of the community have led to conflicts, and negotiations are ongoing.
> 
> Among many Christiania residents, the community is known as staden ('the town'), short for fristaden ('the freetown')._


When I lived in Copenhagen, we'd often go for walks through Christiania. It's a really nice area and everyone seems to be living in harmony. 'Pusher street' isn't scary or anything, more interesting.


----------



## socrates#1fan

Jaeger said:


>


The LGBT plays a big role in downtown Indianapolis. They play a big role in the activity of Mass Ave(a beautiful historic area in the city.) that was blighted before.
Gays have a tendancy to make things pretty.


----------



## Jaeger

socrates#1fan said:


> The LGBT plays a big role in downtown Indianapolis. They play a big role in the activity of Mass Ave(a beautiful historic area in the city.) that was blighted before.
> Gays have a tendancy to make things pretty.


LGB Communities tend to add colour and vibrancy to cities, and are very much part of the alternative bohemian scene.  kay:


----------



## Jaeger

city_thing said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned Christiania in Copenhagen. That alone would put most North American/European bohemian areas to shame.
> 
> 
> 
> When I lived in Copenhagen, we'd often go for walks through Christiania. It's a really nice area and everyone seems to be living in harmony. 'Pusher street' isn't scary or anything, more interesting.


Great Christiania, Copehagen pics city-thing. kay: :wink2:


----------



## Sideshow_Bob

/\ Unfortunately Christiania doesn't have a very bright future ahead.
*****


----------



## Jaeger

Sideshow_Bob said:


> /\ Unfortunately Christiania doesn't have a very bright future ahead.
> *****


It always has been a controversial area.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freetown_Christiania

However I am sure Bohemanism in Denmark will continue


----------



## philadweller

LGB areas are not what they used to be. Being gay I find straight people a hell of a lot more interesting and creative.


----------



## Jaeger

philadweller said:


> LGB areas are not what they used to be. Being gay I find straight people a hell of a lot more interesting and creative.


I haven't really given the issue much thought, I am certainly not going to judge someone by their sexuality, I just like cool interesting people who enjoy the odd pint of proper beer. :cheers: kay:

Hands Across the Ocean and all that. :wink2:


----------



## Taller Better

mmmmm... a nice cold pint of beer! :cheers:

How is the Real Ale movement doing these days in Britain? It was big in the 80's;
is it still going strong?


----------



## Jaeger

Taller said:


> mmmmm... a nice cold pint of beer! :cheers:
> 
> How is the Real Ale movement doing these days in Britain? It was big in the 80's;
> is it still going strong?





> *
> Lager sales lose their fizz as real ale enjoys a resurgence
> 
> Real ale is enjoying a revival, as shoppers cut back on lager in favour of traditional British beer, according to sales figures.
> 
> By Harry Wallop, Consumer Affairs Correspondent
> 26 Jun 2008
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/219...eir-fizz-as-real-ale-enjoys-a-resurgence.html
> 
> For the first time ever, lager sales have fallen while ale sales have increased at supermarkets and off licenses.
> 
> In the 52 weeks ending May 18, lager sales fell by 5.7 per cent, while ale increased by 3.3 per cent, according to the market research firm TNS.
> 
> The boom has been partly fuelled by supermarkets taking ale more seriously, and stocking a greater range of premium bottled beers.
> 
> For instance, Tesco two years ago had a range of 50 bottled ales – but now, in response to the rising demand has 300 and the number is set to grow even further later this year.
> 
> Ian Targett, Tesco's ale buying manager said: "This is the biggest boom for ale in living memory and it's being driven not by cloth cap wearing old fogies but by younger drinkers seeking more refined tastes from their beer.
> 
> "Two years ago you could not have imagined this happening – the growth has been phenomenal and we now stock ale from every ale-producing county.
> 
> "After the lager revolution of the 1960s ale took a back seat and it was unfairly saddled by many lager drinkers as a drink for country bumpkins.
> 
> "Now it's lager that is fighting an image problem as evidenced by one major brew even having its name changed in a bid to win back drinkers.
> 
> Stella Artois, dubbed "wife beater" in some circles because of its high alcohol content and relatively cheap price, re-launched itself with a high-profile marketing campaign as Artois.
> 
> The ale renaissance has also been helped by the wave of small-scale microbreweries that have emerged in recent years, such as the Ulverston Brewing Company in Cumbria, run by a husband and wife team.
> 
> Tim Hampson, chairman of the British Guild of Beer Writers said: "Forget the idea that only wine is the drink of sophistication. British ales in all their marvellous variety, are also drinks of style of sophistication and the equal of wine.
> 
> "There has never been a more exciting time to drink British beers. The last few years have seen an explosion of small brewers producing exciting new beers, often made with locally available ingredients.
> 
> The Good Beer Guide 2007 listed 84 different micro breweries, most of which were founded in the last decade.
> 
> *



 kay:




> *
> 
> 
> Local ale enjoying renaissance as supermarket sales boom
> 
> Local ale, once considered a dying drink, is enjoying a renaissance at supermarkets with one chain reporting sales have increased by 46 per cent over the last year.
> 
> By Harry Wallop, Consumer Affairs Correspondent
> 18 Aug 2008
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/257...ng-renaissance-as-supermarket-sales-boom.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local beer is enjoying a resurgence in popularity
> with supermarket sales on the rise Photo: AFP
> 
> 
> Waitrose, which released the figures, said its local beer sales were dramatically outstripping its overall beer sales, which were up just 8.2 per cent compared with last year.
> 
> St Peter's golden ale, from Suffolk, Jennings Cumberland ale and Old Hooky, brewed in the Cotswolds by Hook Norton Brewery are all in demand from shoppers, who are increasingly keen to seek out locally-produced food and drink.
> 
> Neil Whelpton, Waitrose Beer Buyer, said: "An increasing awareness of the subtlety and complexity of British beer has led shoppers to take a real interest in what they drink.
> 
> "Our local brewers are shedding the 'flat and warm' image of British beer and producing distinct and diverse flavours and aromas."
> 
> Overall, beer sales are suffering as pubs face one of their worst years on record. The smoking ban, poor summer weather and the economic downturn has led to beer sales at pubs falling by 10 per cent compared with a year ago.
> 
> However, the Beer & Pub Association admits that supermarkets are starting to fill the gap by selling increasing amounts of beer.
> 
> Marks Hastings, at the trade body, said: "It's very encouraging how seriously supermarkets are taking ale, especially local brews.
> 
> "The renaissance of local beers echoes the great interest in local food, with shoppers really keen to know the provenance of what they consume. And if ever there was a lesson for Government, they should look at the booming business that many micro breweries are enjoying, compared to the big breweries which are shutting down."
> 
> Small or "micro" breweries pay a far lower rate of duty than their larger rivals.
> 
> Figures from market research firm TNS suggest that real ale is performing well across the retail sector.
> 
> While British pubs are closing at the rate of four a day, supermarkets and off license ale sales have increased by 3.3 per cent, according to the market research firm TNS.
> 
> Tesco two years ago had a range of 50 bottled ales – but now, in response to the rising demand has 300 and the number is set to grow even further later this year.
> 
> *



 kay:

*Good news on the real Ale front * kay: :cheers:









:cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Good news and thanks for posting!


----------



## Jaeger

Taller said:


> Good news and thanks for posting!


kay:












There's some good beer festivals throughout Britain such as the Great British Beer Festival in August at London's Earls Court. 

*

Beer. pies, pasties and pork scratching what more could you want :lol:













































































































Only the British could put a full breakfast in a pie :lol:























































*


----------



## Taller Better

pie n' peas n' a pint o' bittah!

(sounds like the old character Linda Sykes on Coronation Street!) :lol:


----------



## the spliff fairy

nice one, but back to the thread,

some London Soho, the sex district, gay village, media village, theatreland and Chinatown rolled into one. By night these streets see in 500,000 people passing through, and doubling on weekends:

these are my pix taken from 2004 - the fashions have changed considerably but the vibe is still the same


































































































































































































































thanx to Kilgore Trout


----------



## Taller Better

Great photos... you captured the spirit of Soho!


----------



## Jaeger

Great pics Spliff Fairy kay:


----------



## gabrielbabb

COYOACAN MEXICO CITY




































































































Frida Kahlo's house/museum


----------



## Jaeger

Loving Coyocan, Mexico kay: :

Great pics gabrielbabb :wink2:


----------



## eduardo90

I went to Coyoacan when I went to Mexico City in person it looks better although the pics are nice.


----------



## Chillwaver

*Manchesters emerging bohemian enclave*

Great to see Manchester getting represented so much in this thread!
The Northern Quarter is a great place to spend time, always plenty of interesting stuff going on, but from what I can tell, Salford seems to be undergoing 'bohemianisation' right now. 
The place is still pretty rough around the edges, there are still half collapsed buildings dotted around, and the locals are pretty bloody scary. But that said, there are new music venues and art galleries popping up and the 'Sounds from the Other City' music festival (with all the venues being located in Salford) is really starting to pick up a lot of attention. 
The accommodation there is also dirt cheap! 


















*Islington Mill* - One of the best music venues/art spaces in Manchester









*Sacred Trinity Church* is used as a gig venue for independent bands









One of the coolest pubs in Manchester (again, it doubles up as a gig venue)









Salford's newest gig venue *The Fuhrer Bunker*. I can't find a picture of the outside, but it's basically just in a dilapidated building. It's got a real bohemian squat vibe to it, and the bar is just a table with a guy selling cans of red stripe from a crate. 









Another great pub that doubles up as a music venue










At the moment Salford definitely seems to be on the rise, the music and art scenes seem to be slowly gravitating towards it. There are no boho shops or cafés yet, but I have a feeling that it won't be long before they'll start springing up. Watch this space!


----------



## the spliff fairy

wow, blast from a past this thread, Soho is definitely not as hip anymore. London's cool quarter moved to Whitechapel-Hoxton...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1144231

But has since moved on to Dalston-Hackney as the latter has followed the fate of Soho and become commercialised, expensive and populated by out of towners (hen parties anyone?).


----------



## Jonesy55

Oh how terrible to become 'populated by out-of-towners' :laugh: what's wrong with people who are not from London????


----------

